# aiming headlights



## gfresh (Mar 21, 2007)

i just bought a 2005 350z roady. my 650 km drive home from the dealership was at night, in the rain and those xenon headlights really sucked. i think they are aimed too low. does anyone know how to adjust them up a few degrees? thanks, jeff


----------



## niznos (May 27, 2004)

Hyper Sprite

Check the link at the bottom of the page. Even has pictures.


----------



## gfresh (Mar 21, 2007)

perfect. i will try this out. i guess i should get a shop manual but you would think something like this might be in the owner's manual. THANKS.


----------



## niznos (May 27, 2004)

You're welcome.
Service manual, did you say? 
Category:Service - Nissan 350Z Wiki
Have fun.


----------



## gfresh (Mar 21, 2007)

niznos, you are my new best nissan friend. thank you very much.

jeff


----------

